# Condizionale Semplice o Composto?



## svenegas

Ciao,

Vorrei sapere la risposta corretta di "B" nei questi dialoghi, per favore. Il mio professore (chi è mexicano anche) e io non possiamo mettere d'accordo.:

Dialogo 1:
A: Perché non aprite la finestra?
B: "L'apriremmo, ma fa un freddo cane." o "L'avremmo aperto, ma fa un freddo cane." (?)

Dialogo 2:
A: Mi portate con voi al mare?
B: "Ti porteremmo volentieri, ma siamo già tanti in machina." o "Ti avremmo portato volentieri, ma siamo già tanti in machina." (?)

Molte grazie,

Salvador


----------



## Jana337

Ciao, potresti dirci quali sceglieresti tu e perché? 

Jana


----------



## svenegas

Io ho schelto la prima (semplice), perche le frasi di "A" sono ai presente e non c'é nessuna indicazione nei dialoghi che si trata di una situazione impossibile nei futuro, ma ormai non sono sicuro.


----------



## Jana337

svenegas said:
			
		

> Io ho schelto la prima (semplice), perche le frasi di "A" sono ai presente e non c'é nessuna indicazione nei dialoghi che si trata di una situazione impossibile nei futuro, ma ormai non sono sicuro.


Hai ragione. 

Jana


----------



## svenegas

Grazie, vediamo cuale cose d'altre ci dicono i noi amici.

Salvador


----------



## Manuel_M

Secondo me, la frase giuta nel primo caso e' la prima, cioè *L'apriremmo, ma fa un freddo cane. *

Nel secondo caso mi suona meglio, la seconda, cioè *Ti avremmo portato volentieri, ma siamo già tanti in machina*, forse perché si tratta di un'azione ormai impossibile.

Cosa dicono i madrelingua?


----------



## Klashko

Sono corrette entrambe le versioni di entrambe le frasi, la differenza dell'uso tra il condizionale presente e il condizionale passato ( si chiama così, e non condizionale composto!) stanno nel tempo dell'azione descritta! Quindi, _ti porteremmo _è per un'azione non ancora del tutto decisa, _ti avremmo portato _se si è già deciso tutto ed è ormai impossibile tornare indietro! Sono piccole sfumature, ma all'orecchio di un madrelingua suonano bene entrambe!
Due piccole correzioni:
_macchina_
_l'avremmo _(o meglio _la avremmo_) _aperta_
_messicano_
_mettersi d'accordo__: _io e il mio professore non riusciamo (in questo caso meglio di _non possiamo_) metterci d'accordo.


----------



## Fiottolino

svenegas said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> Vorrei sapere la risposta corretta di "B" nei questi dialoghi, per favore. Il mio professore (chi è mexicano anche) e io non possiamo mettere d'accordo.:
> 
> Dialogo 1:
> A: Perché non aprite la finestra?
> B: "L'apriremmo, ma fa un freddo cane." o "L'avremmo aperto, ma fa un freddo cane." (?)
> 
> Dialogo 2:
> A: Mi portate con voi al mare?
> B: "Ti porteremmo volentieri, ma siamo già tanti in machina." o "Ti avremmo portato volentieri, ma siamo già tanti in machina." (?)
> 
> Molte grazie,
> 
> Salvador



In entrambi i casi io utilizzerei il condizionale semplice. Sinceramente (anche se grammaticalmente corretta)non mi verrebbe mai in mente di utilizzare un condizionale passato   in risposta ad un'azione che non si è totalmente conclusa.

Per esempio

Perché non avete aperto la finestra?
L'avremmo aperta volentieri, ma faceva un freddo cane

Perché non mi avete portato con voi in macchina?
Ti avremmo portato sicuramente, ma non c'era posto.


----------



## svenegas

Grazie Fiotollino, sono d'accordo con te. 
Grazie Klashko per le tue correzioni. 

Salvador


----------



## leopoldo carra

Caro Svenegas-Salvador,
la spiegazione teorica di Klashko è perfetta, e in fondo anche la risposta di Fiottolino deriva da quella. Mi permetto di suggerirti alcune altre correzioni:

*scelto*, e non scelto
*tratta*, e non trata
*al presente*, e non ai presente
*nel futuro*, e non nei futuro

Buon lavoro
Leopoldo


----------



## svenegas

Molte grazie, Leopoldo.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Scusate,
ma secondo me, in considerazione della domanda che viene posta, le riposte corrette sono solo le prime.
Sembra trattarsi infatti di una situazione in cui tutti gli "attori" sono simultaneamente presente al momento della domanda e quindi la risposta penso debba essere al condizionale presente.
La seconda risposta - secondo me - si riferisce all'ipotesi in cui la persona che pone la domanda sopraggiunge in un secondo momento e pone una domanda rivolta ad un'azione svolta nel passato.
O no????


----------



## svenegas

I dialoghi originali sono nel libro "Progetto Italiano 1", libro d'esercizi, pagina 139. Questi sono degli altri dialoghi:

A: Come mai non hai visto la fine del film?
B: L' avrei vista, ma conoscevo il finale.

A: Ho fatto bene ad andare via?
B: No, secondo me avresti fatto bene a rimanere.

A: Alla fine non avete firmato il contrato?
B: No, era chiaro che non lo avremmo firmato.

Etc.

Come vedete, è chiaro che queste situazioni chiamano il uso del condizionale passato (salvo, puó essere, l'ultimo dialogo, dove io credo che si deve usare il condizionale semplice--penso que altrimenti, il articolo precedente deve essere "l'" e non "lo"--cosa pensate?), perché le frasi di "A" dimostrano che si tratta degli azioni già finite. Questo non era il caso con i due dialoghi originali della mia domanda. Purtroppo, il mio professore non ha le chiavi degli esercizi, ma il ha domandato anche un altro professore italiano chi conosce il libro, e d'accordo a lui, le risposte giuste sono al condizionale semplice. Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte! 

Salvador


----------



## nuevoestudiante

svenegas said:
			
		

> I dialoghi originali sono nel libro "Progetto Italiano 1", libro d'esercizi, pagina 139. Questi sono degli altri dialoghi:
> 
> A: Come mai non hai visto la fine del film?
> B: L' avrei vista, ma conoscevo il finale.
> 
> A: Ho fatto bene ad andare via?
> B: No, secondo me avresti fatto bene a rimanere.
> 
> A: Alla fine non avete firmato il contratto?
> B: No, era chiaro che non lo avremmo firmato.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> Le tre risposte sono giuste perché sono riferite ad eventi già perfettamente conclusi.
> Il tuo insegnante di italiano è madrelingua?
> 
> ===========================
> *Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## lsp

Nuevoestudiante, sarebbe più facile leggere i tuoi post se aggiungessi [/quote] dopo la citazione. Oppure usi il bottone per citare e lascia che il sistema lo faccia per te. Grazie.


----------



## elenasusu

Ciao un amico del forum mi ha spiegato l'uso del condizionale col messaggio privato, forse può essere utile.

Ciao , ho qualche dubbio sul condizionale. Non ho messo la domanda nel forum perché avevo letto un titolo simile, ma le spiegazioni sotto questo titolo non mi sembrano chiare. E ho paura che i controllori di questo forum *mi*minaccino di cancellare le mie discussioni dicendo che ho fatto una domanda che gli altri avevano già fatto. Spero di *avermi * *essermi *spiegato. Grazie in anticipo.

progetto italiano quaderno degli esercizi p. 117 10 
p. 114 1

1, Lo prendi un gelato?
L’avrei preso, ma ne ho mangiato uno poco fa.
Questa risposta dice: No, non lo prendo. E' sicuro che non lo prendo, ne ho già mangiato uno poco tempo fa.
Se rispondi con:_ Lo prenderei, ma ne ho mangiato uno poco fa _allora la risposta non è più così sicuramente negativa. La risposta esprime un dubbio, una possibilità. _Cosa faccio, _sembra chiedersi il tuo interlocutore_, prendo o non prendo un altro gelato? Ne ho mangiato uno poco tempo fa... posso mangiarne un altro?_ 
Quindi per quanto riguarda l'italiano la risposta è corretta sia se usi il tempo composto sia se usi il tempo semplice. Tuttavia si tratta di due risposte diverse: in un caso si esprime una certezza (no, non lo prendo), nell'altro caso si esprime il dubbio (cosa faccio, prendo un altro gelato oppure no?)

2, Perché non aspetti altri dieci minuti?
Avrei aspettato, ma devo ritornare a casa. 
Anche qui, rispondendo con _Aspetterei, ma devo ritornare a casa_ in realtà più che dare una risposta certa esprimi un dubbio. E' vero che poi nella vita concreta quello che succede è che torni a casa, quindi il dubbio scompare perché tu compi una certa azione (non aspetti, torni a casa). Tuttavia il tempo semplice in italiano contiene in sè una possibilità che il tempo composto invece esclude con certezza.

3, Alla fine compri o non compri quel vestito?
L’avrei comprato, ma non ho soldi.
Siccome il tempo semplice lascia aperta la possibilità del dubbio, la conversazione rischia di non concludersi. Questo è un esempio tipico. Dicendo: _Lo comprerei, ma non ho i soldi _lasci aperta la porta alla possibilità. Il tuo interlocutore allora potrebbe dirti (per esempio):_Non ti preoccupare per i soldi, puoi pagare il mese prossimo_. Così, se tu vuoi esprimere una certezza rispetto al fatto che non vuoi comprare, è decisamente meglio usare il tempo composto:_ L'avrei comprato, se avessi avuto i soldi, ma non ho soldi dunque non lo compro. Il discorso è chiuso._

4, Annarita verrà con noi?
Sarebbe venuta, ma il suo fidanzato non sta bene.
Ancora, l'uso del tempo semplice lascia aperta una posibilità:
_- Verrebbe, ma non se la sente di lasciare il suo fidanzato da solo.
- Ah, allora chiedo a mio fratello di andare a fare compagnia al suo fidanzato così lei può raggiungerci..._

5, Resti a cena da noi?
Sarei restato, ma mia madre mi aspetta.

6, Perché non inviti a ballare quella ragazza se ti piace tanto?
L’avrei invitata, ma non so ballare.

7, Alla fine andrete in Sardegna?
Ci saremmo andati, ma c’è lo sciopero delle navi. 

8, Stasera guarderete la partita a casa tua?
L’avremmo guardata, ma il mio televisore è rotto. 

Ciao, ho proprio un po’ di confusione con il condizionale semplice e quello composto. Secondo le chiavi del *q*uaderno degli esercizi del Progetto Italiano, 1-8 si usa il condizionale composto. Ma secondo me, posso sostituire il condizionale composto con quello semplice, *ed è *anche meglio usare il condizionale semplice. Vorrei sapere la tua opinione. 
Riassumendo: puoi sostituire il condizionale composto con il condizionale semplice se vuoi esprimere un dubbio e non una certezza. Tutte e due le forme sono corrette in italiano, ma il significato non è lo stesso.




Capirei bene gli italiani, ma parlano così velocemente. Qui la frase potrebbe essere completata (per esempio) in questo modo: Capirei bene gli italiani, ma parlano così velocemente. Dovrei fare più esercizio. Esiste la possibilità che li capisca.


è giusto dire: 2) Avrei capito bene gli italiani, ma parlano così velocemente. Avrei capito bene gli italiani, ma parlano così velocemente che mi è stato impossibile seguirli. 

oppure meglio: 3) Avrei capito bene gli italiani, ma parlavano così velocemente. Qui la frase è totalmente al passato. Anche questa forma è corretta ed esprime una impossibilità riferita al passato.

tutte le tre frasi sono giuste? Se tutte e tre sono giuste che differenza c’è tra 1) e 2)?


----------

